# lyft ein



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

can anyone verify if this is the lyft ein 20-8809830
lyft says i dont need it
but turbo tax wont let me file without it..


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Weird, how did you enter it into Turbo Tax? I used business income/expenses section and it wasn't asking for any EINs...


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Goig over it again just to confirm, TT specifically asks if I have an EIN with options to answer Yes or No. I click No and go on with my Business Income/Expenses... How are you entering (or entered) yours?


----------

